# Meine Fische - Unterwasservideo



## Joschiiie96 (18. Jan. 2015)

Hallo!

Hab mir vor kurzem eine Unterwasserkamera gegönnt. Eigentlich ist sie ja fürs Angeln bestimmt, doch ich musste sie unbedingt schon testen und hab sie kurzer Hand einige Stunden in den Gartenteich gelegt.
Der Gartenteich besteht nun seit Juni 2014, da mir die Zeit für Ufergestaltung fehlte, sieht das Ufer auch dementsprechend aus. 
Der Besatz lässt leider auch etwas zu wünschen übrig, da hat mir ein langer Krankenhausaufenthalt einen Strich durch die Rechnung (Besatzmaßnahmen) gemacht.

Derzeitiger Besatz ist:

2 *Gründlinge *(Restbestand)
1 * Rotauge *(35 cm, Wildfang Donau, war beim Fang schwer zu identifizieren da Merkmale von Rotauge und -feder vorhanden sind, Unterwasser sieht man dies allerdings klarer -> Rotauge)
2 *Rotfedern *(ca. 15 cm, 2x WF Donau)
2 *Flußbarsche *(10 und 15 cm, 1x WF Donau, 1x WF Vereinsteich)
1 Baby* aitel* (WF Donau, eventuell von __ Barsch vernascht)
*Hier seht ihr meine Fische in einem kurzen Videozusammenschnitt von heute:*






Mein Wunschbesatz wird wie folgt sein:

5 *Rotfedern *+ 1 *Rotauge*
5 *Flußbarsche*
5 *Aiteln/Döbeln*


----------



## jolantha (18. Jan. 2015)

Damit könnte ich mich auch anfreunden, wüßte dann wenigstens, was meine Fische da unten drin machen !


----------



## Joschiiie96 (18. Jan. 2015)

Hallo!

Genau deswegen hab ich sie mir auch gekauft 

Hab das Video jetzt nochmal etwas bearbeitet:


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Jan. 2015)

Was hast du denn da genau für eine U-Kamera?


----------



## Christopher (18. Jan. 2015)

Joschi.
Ich habe mir dein Video mit Begeisterung angesehen.


----------



## Joschiiie96 (18. Jan. 2015)

Hallo!

Alfi, ich benutze diese Kamera: http://fishinaction.jimdo.com/technik/kamera/

Es freut mich, dass es dir gefällt, Christopher!


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Jan. 2015)

Danke dir, werd ich mir später mal genauer ansehen..
Wär ein nettes Gimmick!


----------



## Michael H (18. Jan. 2015)

Hallo

Wenn dann die Kamera noch W-LAN an Board hätte wär es der Hammer . Schön auf der Couch liegen und sich den Teich anschauen ......


----------



## Joschiiie96 (18. Jan. 2015)

Ja schau's dir an. 

WLAN wäre hammer, aber die Reichweite wäre wegen dem Wasser sehr eingeschränkt.


----------



## Joschiiie96 (25. Jan. 2015)

Hab das Video mit anderen Aufnahmen noch einmal zusammengeschnitten und noch einmal neu hochgeladen:


----------



## Christopher (26. Jan. 2015)

Joschiiie 96.
Das Video gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Joschiiie96 (28. Jan. 2015)

Freut mich, Fortsetzung folgt auf YouTube.


----------



## xXNer0Xx (28. Jan. 2015)

Guten Abend,

wenn ihr euch die Tiere angucken wollt und dabei woanders sein wollt wie wäre es mit einer GoPro Hero 3+ / 4 ?

Top Bild und mit dem case 30 oder 40m wasser dicht 


Link Dazu: 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3PDXmYoF5U_
 /// Keine Werbung


----------



## Joschiiie96 (22. Feb. 2015)

Hallo!

Heute wurden meine Fische das erste Mal mit roten Mückenlarven gefüttert. Ein Flussbarsch und ein __ Gründling teilten sich das Buffet.
Viel Spaß beim Schauen!


----------



## jolantha (23. Feb. 2015)

Immer wieder interessant bei Dir


----------



## gertrude (9. März 2015)

Das sind tolle Videos die ich mir gerne angesehen habe


----------



## willi1954 (11. März 2015)

sag mal joschie96, wo sind deine Videos??

keiner der Links zeigt ein Video


----------



## Deuned (11. März 2015)

Die Frage wollte ich auch gerade stellen ......

Bis auf das Produktvideo kann ich leider nichts sehen,außer der Info "Video existiert nicht bzw. Video wurde entfernt"!


----------

